# how to replace head unit



## mcr_nismo (Jan 15, 2008)

i have a '98 sentra with the nissan cassete deck..yeah dont rub it in......radio works fine! anyways.....are there any head uits that are simple to put in? i'm mechanically inclined but i nvr replaced a head unit, will any aftermarket system work as long as i get the wiring harness hookup or is there more involved??


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Do you want to go with a Nissan unit or do you want aftermarket? The easiest would be to get a Nissan single or double DIN unit that just slots in there and is plug and play. 

I got rid of my tape deck and put in a double din Nissan CD and cassette unit from the same era Altima on eBay for about $60 bucks in excellent condition. This particular unit required an adapter to go from the industry standard single male antenna plug to a Nissan double male plug adapter. I bought the adapter on eBay for about $5. If you just want a CD player only, Nissan put a double DIN CD only in 98-99 Sentra and 200SXs that is pure plug and play, no need for that antenna adapter. You do lose the cubby below the radio though. There are some single DIN Nissan CD players from that era on eBay as well if you prefer to keep the cubby.

If you go aftermarket, you'll need wiring harness and you'll be cutting/splicing. Since the slot is single DIN it should fit new aftermarket decks but not sure if it requires some additional parts of adapters. The Sentra antenna plug is industry standard so no problems there.

In the end, I wanted inexpensive, stock-looking and less likely to be stolen. So I went with a Nissan unit. With today's fancy aftermarket decks, I am sure those are much more interesting to thieves than my plain outdated Nissan CD/cassette.

Do check eBay if you go Nissan stock though. Search for Nissan CD.

Getting it out is easy. Remove plastic tab between defrost and hazard, unscrew and then use a screwdriver to gently pop up the trim plate. Unplug the defrost and hazard plugs and you're home free. Piece of cake.


----------



## mcr_nismo (Jan 15, 2008)

cool. thanks for all the info. i too want to keep mine stock...u kno clean. and if i can find a factory plug and play unit i can do just that. i'll look into it.


----------



## xcountryflyer (Dec 25, 2007)

Make sure you do not get any deck that is for a Nissan with the BOSE stereo. Absolutely will not work in the Sentra.

This is the double DIN Nissan CD that was in the 98-99 Sentra and is completely plug and play. http://i7.ebayimg.com/05/i/000/d5/f3/7006_1.JPG

This is double DIN Nissan CD & cassette from the 2nd gen Altima that I bought and fits perfectly in the Sentra but needs the cheap antenna adapter. I wanted one with a cassette in case I used my iPod tape adapter. http://cas07.businessflow.ms/3.9.5/...d=7f5b873d-302c-41cc-8d97-775751d6e4ec&size=1

PM if you have any specific questions.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

well, if ever you decide to go with the aftermarket head unit, there are adapters that will allow you to keep your harness undisturbed and adapt the new head unit. new head units come with their own harness connectors and companies like metra and scosche are some that make the adapters to plug into your OE radio connectors.


----------

